# كل ما يخص البترول فى كتاب واحد



## grandfare (7 مايو 2014)

كل ما يخص البترول فى كتاب واحد

​Nontechnical Guide to Petroleum Geology, Exploration, Drilling and Production (2nd Ed.) - N. J. H]


ده بجد كتاب جمييييييييل جداااااااااا

يحتوى على كل ما يخص البترول منذ بدايه عمليه البحث واماكن تواجده(source, reservoir, trap, migration)

وحتى الانتاج والابار والشركات وعمل الجيولوجيين وطرق الحفر والبريمات


الكتاب يبدو قديم من حيث المظهر ولكنه الافضل فى راى المتواضع


http://www.4shared.com/file/6976130..._Exploration_Drilling_and_Production.html?s=1



​​​


----------



## noir (9 مايو 2014)

​مشكوررررررر​


----------



## المنارالكبير (13 مايو 2014)

مشكوررررررر​


----------



## grandfare (15 مايو 2014)

العغو نحن في الخدمة​


----------



## sameh_majeed (5 يونيو 2014)

الرجاء رفع الملف مره ثانيه


----------



## NOC_engineer (5 يونيو 2014)

sameh_majeed قال:


> الرجاء رفع الملف مره ثانيه


أخي الكريم 

يمكنك تحميل الكتاب من هنا


----------



## علاوي الهندسي (15 يونيو 2014)

عاشت ايدك مفيد جداً


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

اكرمك الله


----------



## grandfare (1 نوفمبر 2014)

العغو نحن في الخدمة

​​


----------



## المنارالكبير (18 نوفمبر 2014)

عاشت ايدك مفيد جداً​


----------



## grandfare (1 ديسمبر 2014)

العغو نحن في الخدمة

​​


----------



## en.amory (5 ديسمبر 2014)

:82:​


----------

